# Tester Needed For New E-Stane



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Guys I need a Tester for the new E-stane from Competitive Edge Labs, and Cycle Assist along with it.







www.sbmuscle.com/e-stane






 I need someone over the age of 25, and willing to do a detailed and complete log.  Please post your reply here and let me know of any other logs you have done?


----------



## PGHRam (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll try it.  I'm 35.  I will run a detailed log which would be my first.  I will also take pics of before and after.
Thanks.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2008)

Been wanting to try havoc. I'll give it a shot


----------



## nateo1979 (Aug 8, 2008)

age 29. Have not done PH/DS since the ban. Never tried M1t or 1ad. Have tried the Andros and the Nors. Thought they stunk. But would like to try the new generation of phs/ds


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 8, 2008)

never heard of it, i would like to here more bout it though.


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

This is a great oppurtunity to run what will be an awesome product guys,take advantage of the oppurtunity and good luck to whoever it is that is chosen. There will be several of us hear to answer any questions you have about it or pct.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2008)

I have also been wanting to try havoc. I am an experienced lifter using AS and PH. I have been training natural for the past year. 

I would love to test it.


----------



## soccer03 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll try it . I'm 36 years old. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Been wanting to try havoc. I'll give it a shot




I know we would get a honest and detailed log here no doubt about it


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I have also been wanting to try havoc. I am an experienced lifter using AS and PH. I have been training natural for the past year.
> 
> I would love to test it.




Same here also a excellent choice. Glad I don not have to choose


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> never heard of it, i would like to here more bout it though.




E-Stane is a new Epi clone from CEL. The Cycle Assist is also new by CEL it seems alot like or Anabolic Innovations Life Support. CEL makes good products would be a great chance for someone and CEL will also have a COA on the products which is a plus


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 8, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Been wanting to try havoc. I'll give it a shot





KelJu said:


> I have also been wanting to try havoc. I am an experienced lifter using AS and PH. I have been training natural for the past year.
> 
> I would love to test it.



I second both of these 'nominations'


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd try it but would require more than one bottle of it to make a decent cycle


----------



## urbanski (Aug 9, 2008)

41, 1 year lifting, never been on PH, wanting to try, willing to log (never logged before).


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 9, 2008)

ok good deal then i look forward to reading the log. if it is a epi clone should we assume the side would be low like epi?


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 10, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok good deal then i look forward to reading the log. if it is a epi clone should we assume the side would be low like epi?



that would be a good assumption


----------



## mw1 (Aug 16, 2008)

I know Egodog from other forums ..he gets my vote


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 16, 2008)

mw1 said:


> I know Egodog from other forums ..he gets my vote



I would also agree he would be a very good choice.


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 17, 2008)

mw1 said:


> I know Egodog from other forums ..he gets my vote





workingatit43 said:


> I would also agree he would be a very good choice.



You two are much too kind, but much appreciated.  I can definitely understand if I was not picked though just because the dose that I would need, although I would like to make a good run at this stuff.


----------



## zombul (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice to see a CEL rep on here. Big supporter of your products. Mdrol and PPlex all the way baby.


----------



## quark (Aug 19, 2008)

So who's it gonna be?


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 19, 2008)

jchappj said:


> So who's it gonna be?



The person at Sbmuscle making that choice is on vacation this week


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 19, 2008)

rensolv said:


> You have done a good question, itâ??????s really interesting. If you get any good reply, so please let me know. So Iâ??????ll also get some good idea.
> Thanks for your future help.





AHHH What????????????????????????. I tried rereading this thing eight times and just get more confused


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2008)

spam


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 19, 2008)

dg806 said:


> spam




I am glad because I thought I was having a mental breakdown


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey everyone.. I'm still looking for more people that want to do a log for E-stane and Cycle assist..


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm down but im only 21..... is that ok?


----------



## PGHRam (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still interested.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 25, 2008)

what the hell, I'll log it if ya want.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 25, 2008)

Would H-drol make a good stack with E-stane for a cycle or would Tren be better??


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 25, 2008)

I would LOVE to do this and keep a log for you, however, I am only 19 years old. Too bad for me I guess. But if there is any way to get around the age requirement I would love to test it for you. Send me a PM if there is anything I can do to get around the age limitations


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 26, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I would LOVE to do this and keep a log for you, however, I am only 19 years old. Too bad for me I guess. But if there is any way to get around the age requirement I would love to test it for you. Send me a PM if there is anything I can do to get around the age limitations




At 19 it would not be a good thing for you to run a steriod bro.


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> At 19 it would not be a good thing for you to run a steriod bro.



Maybe not, but I still wouldn't mind giving it a try haha!


----------



## allpronatural (Aug 26, 2008)

*ghini pig lol*

i'll try your product!


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 26, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Maybe not, but I still wouldn't mind giving it a try haha!



Why do you want to screw up your endo system by running steriods at you age???????????


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 17, 2008)

so, whoever got picked for this one?


----------



## CG (Sep 21, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> so, whoever got picked for this one?



Anyone??


----------



## biggfly (Sep 22, 2008)

??????


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2008)

I was offered and accepted it.


----------



## CG (Sep 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I was offered and accepted it.



Well good to hear that it went to someone deserving that will do good by it... How's it coming??


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I was offered and accepted it.



kick ass
glad to hear it


----------



## ZECH (Sep 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I was offered and accepted it.



I think you will like it. I would probably run it at 20/30/30/40(84) or maybe 20/30/40/40(91). For your size I think that would work good.


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I was offered and accepted it.



Glad to hear it man...good luck with the cycle


----------

